#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Remove Name from Header when printing

## cheddarthief

Okay, we just upgraded to Office 2011 the other day.  I receive invoices from a vendor that show up sometimes 20-30 pages long.  They have their invoices set up to take up one full page per invoice which is great.  But now, Office is putting my name at the top of the first page with a bold line under the bottom (see example).  This pushes the bottom of EVERY invoice to the top of the next page the entire way down.  How do I ask Outlook to not put my name and that bold line in the header when printing, if at all?

Thanks in advance,


Example: (if you do a print preview, you'll see it)


Cheddarthief
-------------------------------------------------------------------

From:  
Sent:
To:
Subject:

----------


## Nogitron

Hey cheddar,

     It's been a couple months, and you may have already found a solution, but here's an answer all the same. It's not possible. More than that, Since Office 2007, Microsoft has apparently gotten rid of many other features from e-mail printing, like being able to print a section of the e-mail rather than the whole thing. There are a few solutions:

1) Save as HTML - You can save an e-mail as an html file, readable by a web browser, and then print from within the browser. This will remove the account name from the top of the e-mail; however, this will not work if an e-mail is in text format as opposed to HTML format, which leads me to option #2. 

2) Copy to Word - You can copy and paste the e-mail into a Word document and then print from Word. As you can imagine, in a case where there is a lot of e-mail production, this would end up being nearly as much of a hassle as printing two-page invoices, and there's always the chance that you'll lose some crucial formatting. 

3) Blueprint for Outlook - Blueprint is a third-party program that becomes an addon for Outlook and apparently allows a user to create print templates for Outlook that will remove the account name (or anything else, for that matter). It runs $35 per license for the professional version (which is the required version for said templates). I believe this is a one-time cost. 

It will be more cost-effective to use either of the first two options, but I get the impression that the third option will be much smoother and easier. There is a 30-day free trial of the Blueprint software here.

----------


## cheddarthief

Nogitron,
Thanks for the help.  We will look into the Blueprint software and see if that helps with our hard copy issues.  Thanks again.

CheddarThief

----------

